
FastoTV first native crossplatform open source IPTV player - fastocloud
https://github.com/fastogt/fastotv
======
GeneticGenesis
I don't really understand why this is being voted up.

There's zero documentation on what formats this supports, how to use it in
another project etc.

It feels a little like a voting ring here to be honest.

------
fastocloud
* iOS: [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/fastotv/id1486741808](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/fastotv/id1486741808)

* Android: [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fastotv](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fastotv)

* Mac/Windows/Linux: from sources [https://github.com/fastogt/fastotv](https://github.com/fastogt/fastotv) or on Website

* iOS Offline: [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/fastotvlite/id1496936356](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/fastotvlite/id1496936356)

* Android Offline: [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fastotv.li...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fastotv.lite)

------
onyva
I've noticed when registering that it seems to try to verify my email address
by sending itself an email from my account... is this a common practice?

\---- We have recorded an attempt to send an email from your alias
xxxxx@simplelogin.fr using <>.

Please note that sending from this alias only works from xxxx@icloud.com.

Indeed, only you (or the mailbox that owns xxxx@simplelogin.fr) can send
emails on behalf of this alias.

~~~
simple-login
SimpleLogin team here, this is actually another error due to the bounce email
(note the <>). Do you remember where you created this alias? Would be great if
you can send us details to hi@simplelogin.io or open up an issue on Github.
Thanks!

~~~
onyva
I’ll take care of it tomorrow morning. What do you mean by “where” though... I
have two aliases setup, one I’ve defined myself and another randomly
generated. I’ve provided them the first.

------
formichunter
Set it up using laptop and iphone...added VOD Spiderman, tried to play it, and
it just sits here loading and never playing.

------
belltaco
Crossplatform but no support for PC or Mac?

~~~
fastocloud
Please read README file

